# shaun's white boots 2009 details



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they're gonna be very similar if not the same.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

iKimshi said:


> I'm pretty sure they're gonna be very similar if not the same.


Thank you very much for your reply! I also believe that my question could not be valid as the new model is just a new model.The only difference towards the previous one is the rate of the stifeness.From 5.5 it became 6. I was just worried because i saw on the box of the boots the indication "shaun white freestyle" but when i checked the official site of Burton i saw that exept from the three main categories(park, all mounatin-freestyle and freeride)the make no reference in a separete category called as freestyle. Consequently i assume that freestyle and all mountain it's the same category!!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

iKimshi said:


> I'm pretty sure they're gonna be very similar if not the same.


Thank you very much for your reply! I also believe that my question could not be valid as the new model is just a new model.The only difference towards the previous one is the rate of the stiffness.From 5.5 it became 6. I was just worried because i saw on the box of the boots the indication "shaun white freestyle" but when i checked the official site of Burton i saw that exept from the three main categories(park, all mounatin-freestyle and freeride)the make no reference in a separete category called as freestyle. Consequently i assume that freestyle and all mountain it's the same category!!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

5.5 you can just round up to six anyways, half a degree in stiffness will not yield any difference.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Guys Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the 08 Shaun White boots. I love them! You have the year that I actually wanted, but someone gifted the 08s so yea. The 09 white color looks so hot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

congrats on the boots.
i have the 09 whites and love them. i never set out to get burton boots, let alone shaun white gear, but after trying on everything I could get my hands on for a month, plus buying and returning several boots, the white's where the best for me. I have zero foot pains, cramps or coldness anymore, praise jebus.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> congrats on the boots.
> i have the 09 whites and love them. i never set out to get burton boots, let alone shaun white gear, but after trying on everything I could get my hands on for a month, plus buying and returning several boots, the white's where the best for me. I have zero foot pains, cramps or coldness anymore, praise jebus.


Praise Shaun White because jebus isn't the one who designed it :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Leo said:


> Praise Shaun White because jebus isn't the one who designed it :cheeky4:


:laugh: i almost put that.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> :laugh: i almost put that.


Well, technically Jebus did design Shaun White sooooo... :dunno:


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

oh no here we go..

/religion


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> oh no here we go..
> 
> /religion


No no. We're just joking about his "Jebus" comment. Soon as it turns into one of those, I'm out.


----------

